# Last US veteran of WWI turns 109



## Colin1 (Feb 1, 2010)

Last U.S. veteran of World War I turns 109 - CNN.com


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 1, 2010)

Congress needs to get its collective head outta its collective arse and listen to this man.
(speaking of heads...there appears to be a severed one floating in the air between Mr. Buckles and the Senator in the top pic...)


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 1, 2010)

It is perplexing how WWI is referred to as "The Great War" but our stupid a$$ congress can't even agree on a freakin memorial to honor these men.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 1, 2010)

Happy Birthday Soldier!


----------



## v2 (Feb 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday Hero!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 4, 2010)

Amazing!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday sir.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 9, 2010)

For Mr Buckles, my grandfather, and all those that served in that war.


Wheels


----------

